# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  راهنمای خزید Raspbeery pi دارای ویندوز

## smsk1234

سلام می خواهم یک Raspberry pi بخرم که بتونم روش ویندوز 8 یا 10 داشته باشم و بهش بتونم موس و کیبورد و صفحه نمایش وصل کنم.باید رسپری پای 2 بخرم یا 3؟
و سوال دیگم اینه که قیمت  Raspberry pi که بشه روش ویندوز ریخت ، چنده؟
با تشکر

----------


## smsk1234

up
.........

----------


## Hadi-Hashemi

سلام. Raspberry pi که بشه روش ویندوز ریخت وجود نداره که بتونید بخرید.

----------


## aidin300

این لینک رو ببین 
Starter Pack for Windows 10 IoT Core on Raspberry Pi 2 or Pi 3

----------


## Hadi-Hashemi

> این لینک رو ببین 
> Starter Pack for Windows 10 IoT Core on Raspberry Pi 2 or Pi 3


شما اینو نصب کردین؟

----------


## sadeghbakhshi

ویندوز iot با این ویندوزی که توش استارت و دسکتاپ و ... داره به اندازه ی زمین تا زیر زمین فرق داره
اگر میخواهید با ویندوز کار کنید بعضی از برد های فرندلی ارم مثل mini2440 قابلیت نصب ویندوز سی یی داره ولی ویندوز 8 و 10 معمولی فکرش نکن
اون ویندوز 10 که بالا لینکش گذاشتید همون ویندوز IOT که هیچ شباهتی به ویندوز معمولی ندارد

----------


## aidin300

طبیعی هست نمی شه روی CPU ARM ویندوز X86  نصب کرد، RPi مشکلی برای نصب Windows IoT وجود نداره ولی من الان دارم سعی می کنم روی Orange Pi نصب کنم  که رسما اتلاف وقت هست

----------


## Felony

معماری پردازنده های رایج که ویندوز روشون قابل اجرا هست (x86 یا x64) با معماری ARM کاملا متفاوت هست و امکان نصب ویندوز روی بردهای ARM وجود نداره همونطور که قبلا دوستان گفتن .
اگر خیلی علاقه به ویندوز دارید میشه با روش های Windows RT که مخصوص Surface های قدیمی بود رو برای رزپری پورت کرد که تو اینترنت در موردش مقالات زیادی هست ، من قبلا برای کاری روی Nexus نصب کردم و مشکلی نبود .

----------

